# ανατροπή των δεδομένων



## maritri73 (May 20, 2013)

δείτε και αυτό

"Η *ανατροπή των δεδομένων* στο ανατολικό τμήμα της ευρωπαικής ηπείρου απέκλειε μια λογική κοινοτικού απομονωτισμού..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Σε αυτό, θα δοκίμαζα το _reversal of given conditions_.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Θα το χαλάρωνα λιγάκι. Π.χ. the reversal of the situation.


----------



## maritri73 (May 20, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ, θα δοκιμάσω και τα δύο για να δώ ποιό μου φαίνεται καλύτερο. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Αν, όπως υποψιάζομαι, αναφέρεται στην πτώση του Τείχους και τη διάλυση του ανατολικού μπλοκ, θα ήταν θεμιτή και μια πιο χαλαρή διατύπωση: the upheaval in Eastern Europe. Το _reversal_ υποδηλώνει μια σχετικότητα.


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι εννοεί το «_turn of events_».


----------



## pontios (May 21, 2013)

.. maybe even *turning of the tide*?... or *reversal of fortune*?
Reversal, however, usually implies that the situation is going from good to bad... e.g., to suffer a reversal (a setback).

*Overturning the status quo*, just came to me - but I'm not sure if it suits (it might be a tad over the top)?


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2013)

pontios said:


> ......Reversal, however, usually implies that the situation is going from good to bad... e.g., to suffer a reversal (a setback).....



That's if you _suffer_ a reversal but one could also be thankful or welcoming of it. 

And now that I read my post again it was "*turning* of events" that I had in mind but unconsciously went with the more standard form of the expression.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κάνουμε υποθέσεις γιατί δεν ξέρουμε σε τι αναφέρεται το κείμενο, ποια δεδομένα ανατράπηκαν, αν ανατράπηκαν, ποιοι έχασαν και ποιοι ωφελήθηκαν. Ωραίες είναι οι διάφορες εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις και θα πρέπει να δει η ερωτώσα Mari ποια μπορεί να ταιριάζει στο κείμενό της.

Έχω μια απορία, ωστόσο. Το _turn of events_ είναι απλώς αυτό που εμείς λέμε «εξέλιξη». Δηλώνει αλλαγή αλλά όχι κατ' ανάγκη δραματική αλλαγή (αν εδώ μιλάμε για τη διάλυση του ανατολικού μπλοκ, ο όρος θα ήταν ανεπαρκής). Είναι όμως το _turning of events_ διαφορετικό από το _turn of events_;


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

A sweeping/drastic change of events/developments.


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Είναι όμως το _turning of events_ διαφορετικό από το _turn of events_;....



Καμία διαφορά nickel. Απλώς μπερδεύτηκα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί, αλλά είχα την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι η _ανατροπή_ ενίοτε μεταφράζεται ως _turning_ και επειδή το _turn_ συνήθως αποδίδεται ως _τροπή_, νόμιζα, λανθασμένα προφανώς, ότι το _turning _(αν και η διαφορά του με το _turn_ ήταν ασήμαντη) ήταν η συγκεκριμένη λέξη που ψάχναμε.

PS: Now that I see Bernie's post together with your mention of "δραματική αλλαγή" perhaps we could also include "dramatic change/turn of events" as a possibility.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Αμέ, έτσι χρωματισμένο, είναι ό,τι πρέπει το dramatic turn of events — και καλούτσικο άλμπουμ για όποιον αγαπά τη μουσική των Dream Theater.


----------



## pontios (May 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν, όπως υποψιάζομαι, αναφέρεται στην πτώση του Τείχους και τη διάλυση του ανατολικού μπλοκ, θα ήταν θεμιτή και μια πιο χαλαρή διατύπωση: the upheaval in Eastern Europe. Το _reversal_ υποδηλώνει μια σχετικότητα.



Καλημέρα.
Αν πράγματι αναφέρεται στην δραματική αλλαγή που επήλθε στο ανατολικό μπλοκ (από τον κομουνισμό προς τον καπιταλισμό, υποθέτω), τότε ίσως θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε αυτή την αλλαγή ως μετατόπιση/shift (και όχι ως τροπή/turn, ή αναστροφή/reversal);

So, ανατροπή των δεδομένων = δραματική μετατόπιση ή δραστική μετατόπιση (κατ' ουσίαν, εδώ), = dramatic shift or radical shift?


----------



## pontios (May 22, 2013)

Ήθελα να προσθέσω (στην ανωτέρω ανάρτηση μου, #13) - αν πρόκειται για απροσδόκητες, ή απρόβλεπτες εξελίξεις, τότε το "turn of events" (που πρότεινε ο cougr) είναι, νομίζω, μια πολύ καλή λύση.
"Turn of events" refers to unexpected developments.
So "dramatic turn of events" (cougr's last suggestion/fusion of ideas) refers to dramatic and unexpected developments (or to an unexpected dramatic development), in essence.
Ίσως θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει αυτό το στοιχείο της έκπληξης; .. but I'm not sure as 
I also noticed, that "turn of events" could also refer to a deviation from the expected course - so how much of a surprise does a deviation represent, here? It's a little unclear?

Χρειαζόμαστε, φυσικά, περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα συμφραζόμενα, για να μπορέσουμε να καταλήξουμε στη σωστή λύση.


----------



## cougr (May 22, 2013)

It's taken me awhile but it would be remiss not to include: "_overturn of conditions_".


----------



## pontios (May 22, 2013)

cougr said:


> It's taken me awhile but it would be remiss not to include: "_overturn of conditions_".



.. and it would be remiss of me not to engage in the following syllogism - "overturning of the conditions", here, could be tantamount to "overturning the established order of things" (or to "overturning the status quo") = revolution. 
So, ανατροπή των δεδομένων = revolution... q.e.d. (ὅπερ ἔδει δεῖξαι). Revolution may sound over the top, but that's what we're more or less referring to here, in a round about way. ;)


----------



## cougr (May 22, 2013)

You've just reminded me, pontios, of the more common, yet synonymous phrase (to my above entry), "_overthrow of conditions_".


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Εξακολουθούμε να συζητάμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε για τι συζητάμε. Έχω αντιρρήσεις για τη χρήση τού conditions αν δεν ξέρουμε το συγκείμενο. Και οπωσδήποτε δεν βλέπω πώς μπορούμε να πούμε για overthrow ή overturning of conditions. Conditions cannot be overthrown or overturned. They can be reversed, though. Αλλά ήδη πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με conditions. Mari, πες μας και μην αφήνεις τους άνδρες εδώ να ψάχνονται.


----------



## cougr (May 23, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το παράκανα με τις εικασίες, πάντως όσον αφορά τις φράσεις που ανέφερα παραπάνω (τις οποίες δεν εφηύρα εγώ) σε διαβεβαιώ, χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία, ότι όντως υπάρχουν ως σχήματα λόγου.


----------



## pontios (May 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα ..
We have digressed, I know ... but it's taken an interesting twist.
cougr, re: your suggestion, _overthrow of conditions _ - maybe it should be rephrased as _overthrowing the existing conditions_, which is more along the lines of _overthrowing the existing state of things/(or overthrowing the status quo)_? 



> nickel wrote ...
> Conditions cannot be overthrown or overturned. They can be reversed, though.


Conditions can be improved, they can deteriorate, and I think they can be overturned, as above - but I'm not sure if they can be reversed (it's like saying the state of existence, or the state of things can be reversed?), unless we refer to medical conditions (where condition =disease, here) which of course can be reversed.

Please feel free to delete or move to another spot. :)


----------



## pontios (May 23, 2013)

I left out the "of" ..and so I should have written "overthrow of the status quo", "overthrow of the existing conditions", etc., #20 above.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αμέ, έτσι χρωματισμένο, είναι ό,τι πρέπει το dramatic turn of events...


_Drama_tic turn of events —με όλες τις σημασίες, κι ακόμη παραπάνω— εδώ: http://sports.in.gr/basketball/a1andrwn/article/?aid=1231283783


----------

